# Sad news to pass on regarding Cheshire Figment *Obituary added in OP*



## Dan Murphy

Poster Spark Keeper passed on sad news last night regarding our friend Cheshire Figment (Mike).

*www.disboards.com/threads/cheshire-figment-passed-away-today.3458282*

Mike had been such a source of knowledge on Disney ticketing over the years.   He also was a great help and gave wonderful advice on working with various disabilities while visiting Disney World.

His very resourceful thread here was the very long running.....

*Everything About WDW Tickets*

He will very sadly be missed.  Thanks for all your help and concern over all these many past years, Mike. God speed.  Enjoy all the days ahead with your JudySue.






(Memorial banner courtesy of the DISboards)



*Obituary information in two links below*

*http://conway.tributes.com/dignitymemorial/obituary/Michael-Peter-Tuchman-102969106* 

*http://obits.dignitymemorial.com/di...c=1722&pid=176262874&mid=6652473&locale=en_US*
​


----------



## mesaboy2

Thanks Dan.  Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Jennasis

On no!! This is very sad.


----------



## LiveYourLife

Such sad news. Rest in peace Mike. You will be missed. 

Dan, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Music City Mama

Awww, I'm sad to hear this.


----------



## Meriweather

Thanks for letting us know, Dan.
He will be missed by all. Very sad. 
Condolences to all his family and friends.


----------



## smadath

I'm still a newbie, but very much enjoyed reading Mike's posts. So sad. Condolences to his Family, and those in the DIS who were close to him.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

So sad to read this. RIP Mike, you will be missed.


----------



## cel_disney

What sad news to start the day .    Mike was always so helpful on this forum!  He will be sorely missed.  RIP Mike.


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

Prayers  for Mike, rest in peace and to the family and friends!


AKK


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Condolences to Mike's family and friends.  He will be missed here for sure.


----------



## patty57

So sorry to read this.  Condolences to his family.


----------



## WendyMS

Prayers for family & friends. We will miss him!!


----------



## Marionnette

Very sad news. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Robo

Very sad to hear.

We'll miss you, Mike!


----------



## susanrose73

RIP. Prayers to all his family, friends, and DIS friends.


----------



## LvsTnk

So Sorry for his family, RIP

Thanks Dan


----------



## PSUGuy

We lost a valued member of our community.

Bill From PA


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

A wonderful person that always strived to help others. He provided comfort and confidence to many people on the boards. He will be sincerely missed. Our thoughts our with his family.


----------



## SteveMouse

This is indeed saddening news. Mike was a great guy and he will be missed.

My condoloences to his family.

Steve


----------



## minnie mum

I was very saddened to hear of Mike's passing. He was a valued member of the Dis and will be sorely missed. RIP.
My prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## Allison

I'm so sorry to hear this.  He was a good person.


----------



## SparklePixie




----------



## Skywise

He helped me out here with the gnarly ticket issues when I was planning my first trip and still a neophyte to the whole thing.
Thanks man and Godspeed.


----------



## crazycatlady

Very sad news. You could always count on him for help with ticketing questions. Condolences to his family.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Dan thank  you for posting.

I'm so sorry to hear this - he was such a great help to so many people on the board. He will be missed by many - I'm happy that I have been around long enough to enjoy his posts and benefit from his wisdom.


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

Rest in peace Cheshire Figment.  You will live on in our fond memories.


----------



## Itinkso

Such sad news. Sincerest condolences to Mike's family, friends, and DISboards pals. He will truly be missed.


----------



## leebee

OH dear. This is so sad to learn. I noticed he stopped posting frequently last spring and have been worried/wondering. He was so incredibly helpful and informative, and seemed like a genuinely nice person. He will be missed by so many.


----------



## ladynmom94

So very sad to hear this news. Prayers & thoughts are with his loved ones.


----------



## mrsR123

Such sad news indeed. He was such a valued and active member of this community for so long.He had already been missed. My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## g-dad66

Mike represented the very best of the DISboards, giving freely of his time and knowledge to help others.

Thanks, Mike, for all you did for us!


----------



## mackeymouse4eva

I am SO terribly saddened to hear of his passing. His knowledge and advice afforded me MANY more opportunities to visit WDW over the past years than I would have been able to without him. He was greatly appreciated here on the DIS. He was a wonderful man to dedicate so much time to helping all of us. The DISboards will not be the same without him.  I happen to be at WDW today & tomorrow - I can honestly say that Mike will be front & center in my thoughts. 

Thank you for giving so much - you will be missed - you will never be forgotten


----------



## MinnieMSue

So sad to hear this - always enjoyed his posts. Condolences to his family.


----------



## larryz

We'll miss him.


----------



## HopperFan

to his family from his DIS family.  He was one of the good guys.


----------



## wdwnut61

Our thoughts and prayers are with Mike and his family. 

Thanks Dan for letting us know.


----------



## Micca

This is very sad, my condolences to his loved ones.


----------



## WDWsBFF

I will miss his wisdom and kindness in helping others here on the Disboards. I'm sure Mike was a wonderful guy to be around! May his family and friends be surrounded by love and comfort during this time.


----------



## married2mm

Oh, so sad.

Thoughts and hugs to his family. Xxx


----------



## dvc at last !

Prayers for his family.


----------



## Cee

Terrible news. I always looked forward to his posts. His knowledge and experience were unsurpassed.


----------



## kim929

This is very sad.  His knowledge helped me so much when I went from being a "normal" park goer to a disabled one.    R.I.P


----------



## kirstenb1

Thanks for sharing, Dan.  He was always such a nice helpful guy.


----------



## pooch

Adding my prayers and condolences.  Cheshire Figment was always there for the new and clueless with a patient and guiding voice. He will be missed.


----------



## Cyrano

I heard about the sad news of Mike's passing too.

He was a valued member of the DIS and will join his beloved JudySue.

Thoughts for everyone concerned


----------



## Angel Ariel

So sad to hear this! My thoughts are with his family


----------



## purple figment

I am sorry to hear of his passing.  My condolences to his family.


----------



## Disneyaunt4

Very sad news, deepest sympathies to his family.


----------



## dadschum

I too noticed he had stopped posting.  He was a wealth of information and a great member of this community. Sad hear this news. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## tstidm1

Condolences to his family and friends. I hope someone else keeps the Ticket thread going. He was such a kind and knowledgeable person on Disney Tickets.


----------



## andyman8

Such sad news. Was wondering where CF had been recently. Such a fantastic source of WDW info. He'll be missed tremendously, especially his reminders about the ticket sticky in every thread  about tickets! Keeping his family and friends in my thoughts. RIP, Mike; you'll be missed.


----------



## DebbieB

Sorry to hear the news.   Dan, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## capegirl

So sorry to hear this sad news. Cheshire Figment touched us with kindness and knowledge. He sorted it all out for me when I was new and confused.
xox


----------



## DIS-OH

My thoughts and prayers to his family and friends.

He answered several ticket questions for me and was always accurate and helpful.


----------



## disnut1149

So Sad. Deepest sympathy to his family.


----------



## Luvscrappin

so sad..he was such a great source of information. Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## nym4588

I'm very sad to hear this.


----------



## Sandy Fisher

So very sorry to read this.  Sincere condolences to his family.  He had such good advice and tips.  He'll be missed on the board.


----------



## ready123go

So sad to hear of this. Deepest sympathies to his family.


----------



## Cyrano

Along with disAbilities board, TPAS was a board that Mike spent a considerable time on helping posters.
Consequently that is why this thread has been made a sticky for the time being.

If you also want to pay your respect on the In Memoriam board you can post here.


----------



## 5Hfan

thank you for letting us know, he will be missed!  such a helpful person over the years!


----------



## rootbeerkid

Thank you Cheshire Figment. You helped our family.  I didn't meet you in person on this earth.  Hopefully in the world to come.


----------



## smallworldnh

I am so sorry to hear that.   Thoughts and prayers go out to his family..


----------



## mom2rtk

Thoughts and prayers to his family. He was a great member of the DIS community.


----------



## Crystal824

While I didn't know Mike personally, I always knew you could trust the information in his posts.  He will definitely be missed.  RIP Mike.


----------



## IhrkeFamily

Very sad news indeed!  He provided such great information in easy to understand language.  We've lost a true treasure.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Wow.  I missed this yesterday.  I'm so, so sad to hear this news.


----------



## redkel

Rest in peace, Mike -- always generous with his knowledge here on the DIS...his loss will be keenly felt by all who frequented the boards and benefited from his informative, easy writing style. 

Prayers for peace and comfort for his family and friends.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Very sad to hear this.  He will be missed by many.


----------



## Diznotyzed

I will miss his informative posts, that were always presented in a kind and friendly way.


----------



## lugnut33

CF was the go-to person on these forums when fact based information was needed regarding Disney's ever changing ticket policies.  The posts were always so helpful.  Disney lost a great Cast Member, the DIS lost a great poster, and the family lost a loved one.  Though I never met CF, he will be missed.  Condolences.


----------



## figment_jii

He was a great source of information on this board and very helpful in person.  My deepest sympathies to his family and friends.


----------



## DrivenByDisney

Very sad to hear this news.

Thoughts & prayers to his family from ours.

R.I.P.


----------



## Amy&Dan

Oh I am so sad to hear this.  His knowledge was so helpful to my family over the years.  He will be missed.


----------



## goofy4tink

Such sad news Dan. Mike was a lot of fun to be around. Used to have breakfast with him, and others, on occasion when I was down there. He was so helpful to posters...really knew his stuff.
RIP Mike.....enjoy being with your JudySue again!!! You'll be missed here.


----------



## vicki_c

Oh I am feeling so sad. What a great resource he was, and a genuinely nice person based on the times we corresponded here.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

I am so sad to hear this. He helped me countless times. He will be greatly missed. Thoughts and prayers for his family & friends.
CF, A million thanks for all your help & all your kindness.


----------



## RescueRanger

Such sad news. CF was a wealth of knowledge. He will truly be missed. Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## MartDM

Sad news indeed.  As a long time member of the DIS, I have often relied on his advice here.  He was a great asset to the boards and will be greatly missed!


----------



## wendow

So sad to read this. He was such a great help to so many of us here.

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Polydweller

Very sad news indeed. Cheshire Figments posts were always so accurate and informative. His help got many us through the maze of ticket options and he'll be very much missed. RIP


----------



## GC&S

Its so sad to lose a member - I never met him but he was such a presence on the board.   He will be missed.


----------



## Happyjen27

Such sad news.  Condolences to his family, and our DIS family.


----------



## BeerMe

I never got to meet Mike personally.  I always wanted to do that.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Thanks, DIS for acknowledging Mike with the memorial banner.


----------



## WEDWDW

Halloweenqueen said:


> Thanks, DIS for acknowledging Mike with the memorial banner.


 Definitely!

I was thinking the other day that if The DIS had a Main Street USA,Cheshire Figment would be so deserving of a "window"!


----------



## Baklava

My prayers are with his family and friends. I know he was much loved by many here and he will be missed.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Someone so helpful will surely be missed.  My prayers are with his family.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

I remember meeting Mike and Judy Sue in the early years of pin trading and the first DISCon. I got a kick out of the stuffed Cheshire Cat and Figment characters he kept in the basket of his ECV.

In later years, I would refer to his ticket sticky often and always thought how nice it was to be able to put a face to his name since I had met him.

He has been on my mind recently when I went looking for the ticket sticky, couldn't find it, and was told he hasn't been keeping it up. It brought me sadness to learn he has passed on.

You realize the impact someone has had on your life, even in a small way, after they are gone.

Missing you Mike. Thank you for all you were and all you've done sharing with others. God has surely blessed you.


----------



## BlueStarryHat

WEDWDW said:


> I was thinking the other day that if The DIS had a Main Street USA,Cheshire Figment would be so deserving of a "window"!



This sentiment is beautifully put. My condolences to Mike's family.


----------



## RachaelA

Rest in Peace, CF. You will be missed!


----------



## Elleshoodat

That's a big loss to the DIS, and to the "world" at large. Rest in peace, friend.


----------



## joe1946

Oh, no.  Sad news indeed.


----------



## fordpony92

Sad to hear.  RIP.


----------



## nuzmom

Sorry to hear of Mike's passing. It's crazy to think about the number of people he helped through the DIS. All the people helped directly with the threads he posted on and all the people who were helped by reading them, without ever posting themselves. There are a few members on here that are referenced by others - you know, the... "I'm not sure, but Cheshire Figment will be along shortly to help you out" type of comments. Because of your kind words and willingness to help, you are admired by many.
My sympathies to Cheshire's family and friends. I'm sure he will be dearly missed.


----------



## DaniMoon

So sorry.  Thoughts to his family.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I read about Mike's passing a few days ago.  It is really nice to come back to the boards today and see the memorial banner for him.


----------



## momof2n2

Thank you for cross-posting this.  I would have missed it entirely.
Cheshire Figment was one of the first posters who stuck out to me when I joined 8 years ago.  I'd often wondered where he was keeping himself of late.


----------



## ParrotBill

How very sad, he will be missed.  I think I met Mike and Judy in the very early days of the Internet at R.A.D.P. meets.

Thanks for everything, Mike.


----------



## Enjoying Life

He helped me with my ticket questions as well. Sorry to hear. Condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## edk35

OH that is so very sad. I have private messaged him many times over the years with a ticket question. He always replied and explained things so well. I will surely miss him. Thoughts and prayers are with his family. MIKE WE WILL MISS YOU!!!


----------



## JennyDrake

Is there a favorite charity of Mike's where we could send a contribution in his honor?


----------



## Belle & Ariel

So sorry to read this.  I always looked for him when we went in Typhoon Lagoon.  He gave so much great advice here.


----------



## JeninTexas

So sad to hear this. Condolences to friends and family.


----------



## chamonix




----------



## cocowum

This is such sad news. RIP Mike.


----------



## Georgi Zhukov

My thoughts and prayers to Mike's family and friends. RIP Mike.


----------



## kgoodb00

Very sad to hear. He was always so helpful with all of our ticket questions. RIP Mike.


----------



## River Country

I never met him but I spoke with him several times especially about ticketing.  He always had an answer and I felt like he was person that anyone of us can turn to for answer here.  He will be missed Rest In Peace Mike.


----------



## JimmyV

Mike represented everything that was good and pure about this Board...non-judgmental information that was always reliable. He will be missed.


----------



## WillAustin

Very sad news.


----------



## doconeill

I only just found out as I've been away for a bit...I'm devastated. I've met him before - he and I did a tour of Food&Wine when I was down for a conference, and we went over to TL to see him once but he had been ill and had been off the boards for quite a while after that. I saw him post from time to time more recently though.


----------



## DisneyMim

Very sorry to hear this.  As another poster said he represented everything that was good about this board.  Keeping his family in my thoughts.  RIP Mike.


----------



## lucas

I'm so sorry to hear this.  He was always so helpful on the boards and will be greatly missed.


----------



## DisneyOma

JennyDrake said:


> Is there a favorite charity of Mike's where we could send a contribution in his honor?



I haven't been able to find an official obituary, but I'm planning on donating to GKTW if there isn't an official charity noted.


----------



## mickey1968

RIP Mike.


----------



## smitch425

Just heard the news on FB... Such a polite soul. May he rest in peace.


----------



## freediverdude

He was always THE authority on here for any ticketing question.  Once he posted, that was it, discussion over, we now have the facts, lol.  I'm not sure if anybody can ever replace that.      I learned a lot from him about how the ticketing works, and am able to explain some of it to others when they have questions, so his wisdom lives on through those of us who read his posts.


----------



## goofy4prez

So sorry to hear about his passing. Thoughts and prayers to his family. He will be missed here on the DIS.


----------



## Minniekins

This is such sad news!   He was always so helpful and kind to so many, myself included, and I'm thankful to have received his help over the years. Thanks, Cheshire, and God bless! Prayers for comfort and peace to Mike's family and his many friends.


----------



## HeidiGW

He was a great help to me, and many. He will be missed. My deepest condolences to his family. RIP.


----------



## Sparkie

I was so saddened to read of Mike's passing. May his family find comfort during this difficult time.
Robin


----------



## MaryKatesMom

He was so helpful with a ticketing question I had.  So sorry to hear the news.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Added obituary information in original post.


----------



## BigFatPickle

Such sad news. I've lost count of how many times I consulted his most comprehensive posts on anything and everything about tickets. Sincere condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## keishashadow

RIP, sorry to hear.


----------



## tinamariec

So sorry to hear this.  He will be missed on this board.   My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## BarbieGal457

This is heartbreaking to learn. I always loved his posts.

Sending prayers to him and all who loved him.


----------



## eeyore45

Adding my condolences and prayers for his family and friends.

It always seems funny to try and explain to others why your heart is broken, why there are tears for a friend you've never met, but means so much to the community you belong to.  RIP "Cheshire" you will indeed be missed, and thought of with fondness.  Thank you.


----------



## danny1649

He was great Dis team member and his loss , really saddens me. I had the pleasure of meeting him at OKW Dis meet All I can say your never gone away if people remember you. I will remember as a active member who gave out great information. He will be missed but never forgotten by so many of us here on the Dis.  Danny &  Belinda


----------



## POB14

The Dis has lost one of its primary voices of reason.

Second star to the right, CF, and straight on till morning.


----------



## Lehuaann

Mike represented the WDWC well.  His presence on the DIS will be sorely missed.


----------



## P00H1010

Sad to hear this...he will be missed on these boards. Thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

Very sad. Sorry to hear about his passing. He was a helpful contributer.


----------



## TXMemaw

I was fortunate enough to meet Mike and get to spend some time with him several years ago at a D23 event.  He was so knowledgeable about all things related to WDW and loved to share with others.  He will be missed!


----------



## SueM in MN

Mike was a very well known member of Friends of Figment. Their website currently has an in memorium on their website in honor of him.
http://www.friendsoffigment.org


----------



## stitchrulz

RIP, Mike.  Thoughts and prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## bjakmom

Very sad news.  CF was a true treasure here on the DIS and I'm sure in the rest of his life as well - he touched so many lives in such a positive and helpful way. RIP CF


----------



## jcemom

He will be missed. My condolences to his family.

RIP Cheshire Figment


----------



## cassie58

So sad to hear this news.  He helped me with questions several times, and was such a great reference on the Dis.  He will be missed.  Prayers to his family.  RIP Cheshire Figment.


----------



## think-like-tink

I am sad to read about this. He will be missed.


----------



## jshadd

Dan Murphy said:


> Poster Spark Keeper passed on sad news last night regarding our friend Cheshire Figment (Mike).
> 
> *www.disboards.com/threads/cheshire-figment-passed-away-today.3458282*
> 
> Mike had been such a source of knowledge on Disney ticketing over the years.   He also was a great help and gave wonderful advice on working with various disabilities while visiting Disney World.
> 
> His very resourceful thread here was the very long running.....
> 
> *Everything About WDW Tickets*
> 
> He will very sadly be missed.  Thanks for all your help and concern over all these many past years, Mike. God speed.  Enjoy all the days ahead with your JudySue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Memorial banner courtesy of the DISboards)
> 
> 
> 
> *Obituary information in two links below*
> 
> *http://conway.tributes.com/dignitymemorial/obituary/Michael-Peter-Tuchman-102969106*
> 
> *http://obits.dignitymemorial.com/di...c=1722&pid=176262874&mid=6652473&locale=en_US*
> ​


So sorry


----------



## megveg

this is so sad to hear. Rest in Peace you will be missed!


----------



## Tomh

It is funny how people can touch our lives over the internet, even though we've never met them in person.  Mike was one of those people, a wealth of knowledge, friendly, and always jumping in to help out.  Though I never met him, I feel in some way as though I knew him just from the interactions here on the DIS.

My condolences to his family!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I am so sorry to hear this, he will be missed.


----------



## SleepyatDVC

What sad news to hear. RIP...


----------



## Seahunt

Such sad news   You could always count on "Cheshire Figment" to provide the correct answer to ticket questions and more. He will be very missed here on the DIS. 

RIP Mike.


----------



## dizzyinwdw

Such sad news.  Condolences to his family.


----------



## Patabel

Dan, I just saw this.....what sad news, and what a loss to the world.  Mike was a great guy - so willing to help everyone by sharing his knowledge.  Rest in peace, Mike.


----------



## themilesfamily

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear this.  What a wonderful member of the DIS community he was.  Just a gem.  Seems like a good time to say to everyone here how much you are appreciated.  This is a special place filled with special, caring people.  Disney people.


----------



## angierae

Oh.  I'm so sad to see this.  He'll be missed.


----------



## POOHsie

Sorry to be late posting. Been away. I am truly sorry to hear the news of Cheshire Figment's passing. I loved his timely and in-depth answers to ticketing questions. He explained more than cursory details so that we could understand Disney's ticketing functions, which can be very complicated, to say the least. Also, his great assistance with Disability questions was so helpful to that community of people. We learned so much from CF that will remain with us for years to come. He loved having Disney fun, and was a real gem to have among the DisBoard contributors. Our family will miss him very much.


----------



## North of Mouse

He was a very helpful person - he will be missed by many.


----------



## MeridaAndAngus

I was so sad to hear this news on the recent podcast.  I never knew "Cheshire Figment'" real name until now, but I can say he was such a valuable member of the DisBoards community.  He answered so many of my questions, and was always extremely generous and detailed in his responses.  He will be missed.  Sending prayers and positive thoughts to his family.


----------



## Fennella Brewer

My condolences to his family.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Such sad news. Such a helpful and generous person. Sympathy to his family.


----------



## Flametamr

Very sad to hear this. I was in Disney when this posted and didn't know. I actually sent him a question today about tickets. He was always so helpful. Rest in Peace Cheshire Figment and prayers to his family.


----------



## heyitsmejosh

He was pretty much the go to guy on this board, always around to help people I'm very sad to hear about his passing


----------



## NancyIL

I'm sad to read this about Mike. He was so helpful to many  - especially regarding WDW tickets.


----------



## AnnaS

Just saw this.  So sad to read this.  RIP Mike - you will be missed.


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

So very sorry to learn of Mike's passing.  He was always so helpful, both in ticketing issues and in tax issues that always popped up on the Budget Board during tax season.  He is missed.


----------



## Mainebound

Mike has helped me many times planning trips. I am so sorry to hear this. May he rest in peace.


----------



## TandLMommy28

Very sad.


----------



## TiggerBouncy

Been away from the boards for awhile.  Very sad news.  You will be missed, my friend.


----------



## jensen

I'm so sad to hear of Cheshire Figment's passing. I valued his knowledge and turned to him many times for ticketing questions. I never doubted his advice. I hope his family is reading this thread and knows what a valued member of the Dis family he was. RIP Mike! You are missed!


----------



## NJtoATL

How sad…. He will be missed...


----------



## stargazertechie

just stopped in to express my condolences as well. Godspeed Mike


----------



## Chirple

R.I.P., Mike.


----------



## Cyrano

Folks many thanks on behalf of Michelle and myself for the respect and sentiments shown to one of our dear TPAS members.
Mike's passing a month ago has shown us the best in DISers and the wonderful resources that individuals bring to help people plan their WDW vacations.

This thread will continue over on the In Memoriam board.

Thank you once again.


----------



## epcotty

Yes, that's sad.  He was always a good resource


----------

